# Any body want to help me scale this log?



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 9, 2013)

My little saw died on me today and this was my only option. I couldn't use my Schwartz scale and saw at the same time so if I could get a hand that would be great!

We were milling lumber for a new shed that will be dedicated solely for turning blanks and shipping supplies. When done I should have room for 1000+ bowl/HF blanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2013)

A kickback would not be a good thing.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 9, 2013)

I am in a peculiar position aren't I?


----------



## Knotholeexoticwood (Nov 10, 2013)

YOU


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 10, 2013)

If I were closer, I would stop by and give ya a hand, but there is no way I'll run that saw with a similar 'grip/stance'....


Really like that lap siding of yours there...wonderful character!





Scott (ouchy on the family 'jewels') B


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 10, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> If I were closer, I would stop by and give ya a hand, but there is no way I'll run that saw with a similar 'grip/stance'....
> 
> 
> Really like that lap siding of yours there...wonderful character!
> ...


Thanks for the kudos on the siding. I have roughly 60-70 logs sawn so far for the main building where my mill is located. We did another 6 or so yesterday. Our strategy has been to remove the outer boards for siding and then saw studs from the cant. We were after studs and floor boards for the new shed yesterday. We are still short on studs so next weekend will be another full day of milling on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Thanks for the kudos on the siding. I have roughly 60-70 logs sawn so far for the main building where my mill is located. We did another 6 or so yesterday. Our strategy has been to remove the outer boards for siding and then saw studs from the cant. We were after studs and floor boards for the new shed yesterday. We are still short on studs so next weekend will be another full day of milling on Saturday.


I saw those siding boards as well and I too really liked them. Smart milling and a great way to use all of the log. More pics please!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 10, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I saw those siding boards as well and I too really liked them. Smart milling and a great way to use all of the log. More pics please!


There is lots to share on the mill shed I will start a new thread highlighting the shed. It is quite a project in itself. Been working on it nearly every Saturday for a year now.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> There is lots to share on the mill shed I will start a new thread highlighting the shed. It is quite a project in itself. Been working on it nearly every Saturday for a year now.


 Ohh, so you've been holding out on us, we would have made you take pics all along! LOL:D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 10, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ohh, so you've been holding out on us, we would have made you take pics all along! LOL:D


It was a fear of mine if I had mentioned it earlier and not shared pix I may not be in as good of health as I am today. You know how the crazed wood lunatics are around here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm working on a new rule called:

_"Ab Initio Picture Requirements for All Projects Referenced in Relation to the 2 Year Statute of Limitations"_

All it means is that if you mention a project you've started within the last two years, you have to disassemble the project back to square one and start over, in order to give us the same progression we would have seen if you had followed the rules from the beginning. No hurry man, take your time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 12, 2013)

Hmmm where to start???


----------

